# Spadefish



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone here eat Spadefish. Last year we were about eight miles out in the Gulf off PC and we came on a school of hundreds of Spadefish. Just wondered if they were good to eat.

scramble


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Everybody I have talked to says that they are great to eat........... There was a post a while back on this subject... Will try to find it for you... T

Post with catching info;

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic91789-14-1.aspx?Highlight=spade+fish

And a recipe I found, looks interesting;<DIV class=content>Pan Fried Spadefish topped with Sauteed Scallops in a Lemon Butter Sauce 

Ingredients:
Deboned Spadefish fillets 
Salt, Pepper 
Lemon wedge 
Flour 
Butter
Olive oil
1/2 lb. scallops, washed
2 slices smoked bacon, chopped
1 pint heavy whipping cream

Prep:
Premixed Rue: 1 part butter to 1 part flour; melt butter and mix well with flour, the cover and refrigerate

In saute pan, add 1/8 inch olive oil on medium heat. Lightly salt and pepper 1/2 inch fish fillets, then lightly flour. Cook over medium heat approximately 3-1/2 minutes each side. Remove from pan.

In saute pan, cook chopped bacon until lightly brown, then remove bacon from pan. Add 1 tsp. butter, lightly salt and pepper. Add 1/2 lb. well washed scallops. Squeeze 1/2 wedge lemon on top. Saute 2 minutes. Deglaze pan with a dash of cooking oil; this will take about 30 seconds, and most of bacon grease and wine will be cooked out. Add 1 tsp. of premixed rue, mix well and cook just until bubbly, while stirring. Turn to simmer until desire consistency. Pour over cooked fish and enjoy!</DIV>


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Boat job that might have been me asking that question!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *scramble (4/30/2009)*Boat job that might have been me asking that question!


About a year ago posted by "Excoastie" Could be if you changed names...........


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good eats!

Small hook on light rig, splitshot or two. Fresh peeled shrimp.

(We use a small SW fly -- the hackle holds the shrimp scent)

Great fighters on light tackle.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll be ready for them next time out!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Exellent eating, and a small, narrow rib cage, so you get tons of meat off them.

They are mild, and remind me more of a fresh water fish like bass or something.

Great fried, coconut-breaded- dipped, and balckened.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

They are very good to eat!!! Kept catching them one day and they were pretty good size... decided to take a couple home... cleanedand pan fried them.... YUMMMMMMMM :letsdrink


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

They've gotthem at Joe Patties (more $ per pound than Sheepshead)


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice, white flesh.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey scramble...got a problem with your avatar though...its so small. Think you could post that picture full size..so I um...could get a better look at that fish shes holding up??? oke Hee hee...just kiddin.


----------

